# BEST EYE AREA OF ALL TIME GTFIH



## EdwardCullen (Sep 25, 2021)

this retard actually thinks that elias de faggot has ideal eye area. 

have u ever heard of atesh salih???








this man mogs de poot back and forth.

literally kys and never speak on this forum again @germanlooks 





gandy and atesh have very similar eye areas and both have under eye creases vs de poot who looks like a gay alien 

learn lookism before speaking such tomfoolery


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 25, 2021)

Yup stupid fucking retard. I said Elias de poots eye area *morphed with an downturned medial canthus* mogs ateshs eye area.


----------



## EdwardCullen (Sep 25, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Yup stupid fucking retard. I said Elias de poots eye area *morphed with an downturned medial canthus* mogs ateshs eye area.
> View attachment 1333878
> 
> View attachment 1333880


even ur shitty morph is worse than atesh salihs eye area


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 25, 2021)

sorry but gandy mogs


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 25, 2021)

EdwardCullen said:


> even ur shitty morph is worse than atesh salihs eye area


How? Elias has better hooding, better PFl, better eyebrows, better lashes, more deep set eyes, better cantal tilt


----------



## EdwardCullen (Sep 25, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> How? Elias has better hooding, better PFl, better eyebrows, better lashes, more deep set eyes, better cantal tilt


u might be right and i will take back my words if u morph elias eyes on a masculine lower third and middle third and the outcome is good. Elias de poots rest of face is shit overall compares to atesh and gandy. And to be honest there is a barely any difference except from the fact that elias upper eyebrows are completely straight vs gandys and atesh which are very slightly downturned which is actually masculine trait.


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 25, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> How? Elias has better hooding,


true


germanlooks said:


> better PFl,


true although the medial canthus is alittle to long for the lateral part


germanlooks said:


> better eyebrows,


not really, his are a mm longer but salihs a


germanlooks said:


> better lashes,


true although they lack similiar


germanlooks said:


> more deep set eyes,


true but salih has much better aeygo sal 


germanlooks said:


> better cantal tilt


true although Salihs is still very high


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 25, 2021)

EdwardCullen said:


> Elias de poots rest of face is shit overall compares to atesh and gandy


Gigacope. He has incredible cheekbones, a squarish chin, good nose, really good browridge. The only 2 things which are bad are his mediocre mandible and his hairline.







They just have two completely different face types. Can’t really compare them. Both mog in their own ways


EdwardCullen said:


> And to be honest there is a barely any difference except from the fact that elias upper eyebrows are completely straight vs gandys and atesh which are very slightly downturned which is actually masculine trait.


actually Elias has downturned positive tilted eyebrows as well.


----------



## EdwardCullen (Sep 25, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Gigacope. He has incredible cheekbones, a squarish chin, good nose, really good browridge. The only 2 things which are bad are his mediocre mandible and his hairline.
> View attachment 1333929
> View attachment 1333930
> 
> ...


Sorry i meant the supra orbital ridge


----------



## EdwardCullen (Sep 25, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Gigacope. He has incredible cheekbones, a squarish chin, good nose, really good browridge. The only 2 things which are bad are his mediocre mandible and his hairline.
> View attachment 1333929
> View attachment 1333930
> 
> ...


Atesh salih still mogs in my opinion he looks more masculine


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Sep 25, 2021)

This model mogs both to oblivion


----------



## Ozil (Sep 25, 2021)

How tf can you think a medial canthus like that is aesthetic? Jesus fucking christ. Yeah the best eye area of all time is either Gandy or O'Pry


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 25, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> How tf can you think a medial canthus like that is aesthetic? Jesus fucking christ. Yeah the best eye area of all time is either Gandy or O'Pry


Gandy maybe, O'pry gigacope cause mediocre medial canthus, droppy lids, unideal pfl


germanlooks said:


> Gigacope. He has incredible cheekbones, a squarish chin, good nose, really good browridge. The only 2 things which are bad are his mediocre mandible and his hairline.
> View attachment 1333929
> View attachment 1333930
> 
> ...







this pic is better for evaluating his structure, salih has better cheekbones cause they're sharper and Depoots are rounder
Salih still has a better medial canthus then your Depoot morph











Depoot morph looks more like eriksen and lacks angularity and sharpness


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 25, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> this pic is better for evaluating his structure, salih has better cheekbones cause they're sharper and Depoots are rounder


Nah de Poots cheekbones mog imo because of the mass and how much more they protrude. They look sharp as well in good lighting

















SteelTitan said:


> Depoot morph looks more like eriksen and lacks angularity and sharpness


Maybe with the medial canthus but besides that de poots eyes are much more angular and sharp because of the high PCT combined with the perfect straight neutral hooding and the flaring eyelashes in the outer corners of his eyes which gives this unique look


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 25, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Nah de Poots cheekbones mog imo because of the mass and how much more they protrude. They look sharp as well in good lighting
> View attachment 1333974
> View attachment 1333975
> 
> ...


Depoot's cheekbone look better a primitive hunter gatherer way, cause he's more fw grown and they have more mass
but Salih's are sharper and look more masc cause of the deeper canine fossa


germanlooks said:


> Maybe with the medial canthus but besides that de poots eyes are much more angular and sharp because of the high PCT combined with the perfect straight neutral hooding and the flaring eyelashes in the outer corners of his eyes which gives this unique look
> View attachment 1333988


no they arent








Salih's lower lids are actually a little better(less lower iris show, less droppy) and both have a flared lateral canthus although Depoot's is a little better
but Salih medial canthus mogs cause his inner eyelid is more visible due to less epicanthal folds and his medial canthus is sharper
Depoot looks better from a facial development standpoint and Salih from dimorphism and uniquness one


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 25, 2021)

SteelTitan said:


> Depoot's cheekbone look better a primitive hunter gatherer way, cause he's more fw grown and they have more mass
> but Salih's are sharper and look more masc cause of the deeper canine fossa


I get what you mean. Ateshs cheekbones also look more high class but I wouldn’t necessarily say more masculine. It’s pretty equal because while salih has the deeper canine fossa and maybe slightly more sharpness, de poot has more bone mass and more cheekbone protruding which gives a masculine look as well.


SteelTitan said:


> Salih's lower lids are actually a little better(less lower iris show, less droppy) and both have a flared lateral canthus although Depoot's is a little better


agree


SteelTitan said:


> but Salih medial canthus mogs cause his inner eyelid is more visible due to less epicanthal folds and his medial canthus is sharper


Agree about the medial canthus part.
But on the other hand de poots lateral canthus is much sharper because of his ideal hooding with the PCT. 









This is his unmorphed eye btw


SteelTitan said:


> Depoot looks better from a facial development standpoint and Salih from dimorphism and uniquness one


hard to say. I think they both look pretty unique and dimorphic. Atesh just has more this high class dimorphism while de poot has more this raw dimorphism with strong browridge, squarish chin etc


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 25, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> I get what you mean. Ateshs cheekbones also look more high class but I wouldn’t necessarily say more masculine. It’s pretty equal because while salih has the deeper canine fossa and maybe slightly more sharpness, de poot has more bone mass and more cheekbone protruding which gives a masculine look as well.
> 
> agree
> 
> ...


I agree. You can see here that Depoot has much better development. 
His zygoma are higher and more prominent which causes the higher lateral canthus


germanlooks said:


> hard to say. I think they both look pretty unique and dimorphic. Atesh just has more this high class dimorphism while de poot has more this raw dimorphism with strong browridge, squarish chin etc


I agree hard to say cause model agencies often make Depoot look more feminine
I think Depoot's good development automatically makes him look dimorphic.
A mix of Salih and Depoot would be unmoggable.


----------



## datboijj (Sep 25, 2021)

EdwardCullen said:


> View attachment 1333871
> 
> this retard actually thinks that elias de faggot has ideal eye area.
> 
> ...


in motion he is not striking to me


----------



## khvirgin (Sep 25, 2021)

Is the guy turanid
because if he is I can sense 493493454 pages incoming


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Oct 14, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> How? Elias has better hooding, better PFl, better eyebrows, better lashes, more deep set eyes, better cantal tilt


De poot has similar PFL as Salih, De Poot's hooding looks straighter cause of straight fat pads, same eyelashes, similar deep set eyes, And Salih has a 7-8 degree canthal tilt - 





His eye area has way more appeal than De Poot's, your morph makes his eye area look odd and obviously fake


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 14, 2021)

USER0213 said:


> De poot has similar PFL as Salih, De Poot's hooding looks straighter cause of straight fat pads, same eyelashes, similar deep set eyes, And Salih has a 7-8 degree canthal tilt -
> 
> View attachment 1365803
> 
> His eye area has way more appeal than De Poot's, your morph makes his eye area look odd and obviously fake


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 14, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1365818





Spoiler: nsfw


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 14, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Spoiler: nsfw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem?


----------

